# Emergency Kit on a Hiking Stick



## Calista (Oct 6, 2011)

This is one of those slap-the-forehead-why-didn't-I-ever-think-of-that? ideas that I'm going to make ASAP, especially since I use a walking stick almost every day anyway!

Very cool little kit idea:

Stealth Survival: DIY Survival Gear - Hiking Sticks for Survival - Storage on a Stick


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

That is a clever idea, but I spot a weakness. You and your walking stick can be easily separated. Given a choice, I would opt for keeping my personal gear on my person.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When you get your SurvivalWalkingStick done - I wanna see pictures of it.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all. Just came across this old thread. My son's boy scout troup won the lottery to go to the High Adventure Northen Tier in the boundry waters a few years. To start the preperations, they made something like the above but with many more uses. On the top was a small eye hook that could be bent open for grabbing, etc. WHere your hand would normally grab the stick, they wound 20 feet of 550 parashute cord. The bottom of the stick every inch for a foot is marked off. Then every foot has a hash. THere are two storage compartments for necessities. There are many many more items added to this ingenious stick. He has used it and kept it in tip top shape. Will ask my son to pull it out and will post a picture.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

The kit on a stick is a pretty neat idea. However, I use my hiking stick for all kinds of tasks that would easily damage or remove the kit. lol! It takes a LOT of abuse on every trip. I made my own and always use a magnifying glass to brand the rip location and date. I've also added straight through drill holes on both ends for using it as a sturdy peak between trees to either cover my hammock with a tarp, to make an A-frame tent, suspend my backpacking gear, or even hang laundry out to dry.


----------

